

After a Month, Homeless Man Learning To Code Has Almost Finished His App - prawn
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/homeless-coder-2013-9

======
hardwaresofton
I am extremely proud of how low the barrier to entry is for our field, this
guy is living a philanthropic wet dream of mine

